# Scared to go to work in the morning...literally.



## nm22

Okay so im pretty socially akward. Im not that shy but i have a
hard time connecting with people.
I just moved to a new city..and got a new job 2 weeks ago.
I wake up every morning feeling sick and scared. I go to work and the feeling doesnt
really subside. Thoughts are goin crazy in my head..i try to think of excuses just so i can
get out of there...its like i cant breathe...i feel sooo weird but i act normal. My boss is so incredibly rude and demanding..but ive felt this way before at previous jobs.
Does anyone else feel like this? What should i do...usually when i start a new job i get anxietybut only for one or two days...its been 2 weeks and i feel the same!!!
Do i quit?? Stick it out and see if it gets better?
Im totally messed in the head.....


----------



## ToughUnderdog

You are under no obligation to be STUCK in this job whatsoever! No job is worth making you worry or feel uncomfortable mentally. It just doesn't have to be that way. Before you decide you to quit though, realize that you're not in your best decision-making mode, especially if you feel panicky. 

Right now try taking a walk and breathe. Relax and settle your mind down. Watch some TV, put some tea in the microwave, read-- do what makes you feel calm. You're going to accept that you are not STUCK being miserable in this job, so just let it all go and wake up tomorrow relaxed. Just keep telling yourself that. 

The worst that happens later is that you leave the job-- that's it. A lot of people quit their jobs at some point. All that matters is that you gave it your best shot. There are lots of opportunities out there that won't won't make you anxious, so keep that in mind.


----------



## RyanAdams

Yeah, I get these feelings, too, and they are terrible. But I have to stick it out. But ToughUnderdog is right. You're under no obligation to be stuck there.


----------



## Burnt1

Yes. I understand the anxiety in the morning and I can depressed about going in. I even take meds to get me out of bed...but I find that as the day progresses I feel better. If this isn't the case with you...may want to try to understand why you have so much anxiety..you probably take thevjob too seriously. As what other folks have said...no job is worth losing your mind over. Not recommending you do it...but when I get anxious at the job I take a sedative to calm me down and that really helps me get me through the day. Write back and I can tell you more. Hang in there!


----------



## birdmom9726

Okay, I'm going to echo what everyone else says: NO job is worth losing your mind over. Maybe it's that this particular one is not a good fit for you and that's why you continue to have anxiety even after a couple of weeks. Maybe your boss IS incredibly rude and demanding. Why did the last person in your position quit? It might be worth asking around, if you're up to it. If you're not, try this: first, take whatever meds you have for anxiety, if you have them. Sometimes that will make an unbearable day much less intimidating, and will clear your thought processes. I find them to be very helpful. Or have some chamomile tea. Stretch. Breathe. Do whatever you can in your setting to soothe yourself. Then, take a piece of paper and draw a line vertically down the page. On one side, list all the reasons to stay at this job, and be detailed as you are able. Then, on the other side, list all the reasons NOT to stay at this job. This in itself can be very calming. Anyway, as you tick off all the reasons to stay/not stay, a pattern should begin to emerge that will make it easier for you to decide whether you're in a toxic environment or not. Only you can make that decision, don't let others try to tell you how you "should" feel. After you have completed this exercise, put the list away and sleep on it. Once you've had a good night's rest and some nourishing food, look at the list again and think about whether it's worth it to you to continue with this job or not. Maybe you need to see your doctor about some medication, or a counselor to try talking it through. But once you've filled out your list, you'll have a MUCH better idea about your feelings and why you feel the way you do about this position. I wish you much luck - and most of all, I wish you less anxiety. I've been there and it's a daily battle. Some days are much worse than others. With medication, I have been able to get it under some control, but it's an ongoing fight to stay in a place where I can work without giving in to panic.


----------

